# If you've got a "big" chi?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Just wondering...if you've got a "big" chihuahua, if you know what they weighed at 8 weeks versus what they weigh now, as an adult?

I'm just wondering how big my little Trig will get! =)


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

What's he weigh now? A good guestimate for adult weight that I've found for Toys is to double their weight at 12 weeks. If you can't stand to wait (LOL), an average (with no history other than weight at 8 weeks) would be under 2 pounds at 8 weeks for an under 6 pound adult. Most of my Chis are in the 1 - 1 1/4 pound range at 8 weeks and my idea is a 4 1/2 - 5 pound adult weight (at age 2, when they are fully mature).

I'm curious to see the answers. Averages change over time and it's interesting to see what the "norm" is out there nowadays.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Trigger is a big boy...but at 8 weeks, he weighed 35 ounces, and I am guessing he will weigh about 39 or even 40 ounces on Sunday when he is officially 9 weeks old.

But he's kind of pudgy and he eats a lot...his dad is about 4.5 lbs and his mom is about 6.75 lbs...

Oakley my other chi baby that is "purebred" was charting to be a 5 lb adult but now is barely over 3 lbs. She comes form the same momma as Trigger does, but its the first time the breeder has introduced Trigger's dad's bloodline into her breeding program. Three of the pups were "bigger" (Trigger was the smallest of the 3 bigger pups) and three of the pups were "smaller", closer to 1 lb at 8 weeks than 2 lbs as the bigger ones were.

Can't wait to see the answers too!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My new puppy is 2.89 pounds at 9 weeks of age.. he was born on Jan 28th
I was a bit surprised.. but this dog was being fed A LOT of food by the breeder over and above Kibble.

I'm curious to see the responses as well!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I cant remember exactly (i have her weights written down in the back of a chi book as she was vaccinated.. but cant find it atm) but Twig at 9 weeks was a few ounces under 2lbs and shes around 5lbs now at 4.5 yrs she was about 4.5lbs pre spay at 2yrs - shes not a big chi but i thought it may give u some indication of size


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Both Matilda & Marley were 2 1/2lbs at at 8 weeks (Marley was more short & stocky than Matilda even as a pup). Now at 2y 4m Matilda is a tall & lean 7 1/2lbs. Marley is 7mo & is weighing in at 5 1/2lbs but is quite a bit shorter than Matilda & I don't believe he'll get much if any taller. He definitely will fill out more but I expect him to mature out at around 6 1/2lbs. 
They grew at the same rate (weight wise) except for Marley stopped gaining at about 6mo while Matilda kept going. He is just a hair taller than 5 1/2lb Maxie & Maribelle but he has a longer body.

We didn't get Milo (9.2lbs) until he was 18 weeks but when we brought him home he weighed a whole 6 1/2lbs! Granted he was a bit chubby but still...he was a big boy none the less!

I'm going to guess Trigger will weigh around 6lbs as an adult. Remember they carry weight very differently. He may just end up being a short yet stocky guy as opposed to a very tall slender Chi.

And for the record - Maribelle was 1lb 14oz at 8 1/2 weeks & Maxie was 2lb 7oz at 10 weeks when we brought them home...and again they are both right around 5 1/2lbs.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Its amazing how it all works out.. i'm sure theres no science to it and what will be will be.. You hear stories of the teeny tiny runts turning out to be 8lb adults.. mental.. and 2lbers at 8 weeks being 3lb adults.. confused.com lol

I suppose its no difference to science we have on size i was an 8lb 5oz baby and am now a us 0 - 2!! My sister was a 7lb baby and is now a us 14!! Mad!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, Venus turned out pretty big. I think there's a few others on here about her size. But at 8 weeks, she weighed about 2.8 pounds. And now (at a year and a half) she weighs 13 pounds. She has since she was about 11 months old, and just stayed there.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The best way to get somewhat of an adult weight is to double their 12 week old weight as mentioned above, but add 1 lb. to that. If they weigh 2 lbs. at 12 weeks, chances are they will weigh 5 lbs. at 2 years old. This was given to me by 2 show breeders, and have found it to be the most accurate. All of mine except Jade were right on track with that guideline. Even though they were all dif. weights at 8 weeks, and all from diff. lines, it worked. It didn't on Jade but she doesn't even weigh 2 lbs. at 13 months old. All of mine grew at the same pace, including Jade. Each week they gained weight as puppies. My 4 lb, 3 lb, and 2.7 lb. adult pups gained 2 oz. a week until they hit 6 months old, and Jade gained 1 oz. a week until she was 6 months old. I got 1/2 lb. out of Lexie & Gia after 6 months, and a bit over 1 lb. out of Chance. Not much from Jade, but again, she isn't a good representation of a Chi's "normal" growth.

One of the ladies that show breeds that I met on a diff. Chi board also said that all her Chi's gain about 1/2 to 1 lb. after 6 months old to maturity. This was also told to me by our long term family friend that show breeds Chi's. Their skeletal structure (height ad length) is usually done by 8/9 months old. The gain after that is from filling out. I have read ads that show Chi's at 6 months old for sale that are "full grown." Your Chi isn't full grown until 18 months to 2 years old. This mis-conception upsets many.

None of the "charts" work for all Chi's. It will vary. So it's all a best guess, really. Even the parents weights won't give you a concrete estimate. You really have to look at it from the DNA side. 2 average parents can have a range of puppy sizes. 2 average pups, 1 large pup, 1 small pup. Or any combo. They may not have any pups in the litter their exact size. Same with "looks." Take 2 "Champions," and you will not get all "Champion" pups. Unfortunately there is no concrete science to any of it. 

If your baby is gaining 3 to 4 oz. a week now (which is fairly normal weight gain for an average sized Chi), you are looking at about 7 lbs. mature. And again, that's only a guess.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The 12 week weight doubled and add a pound was right on for Brody. He weighed 2 pounds at 12 weeks and he's a year and a half and right at 5 pounds and has been for about 5 months.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter 
11 weeks & 4 days old 2.5 lbs
14 weeks & 6 days old 3.8 lbs
18 weeks & 6 days old 4.8 lbs

now 8.6 lbs :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pigeon, that isn't uncommon either. There are many that go way beyond any weight guideline. You see more Chi's Dexter's size, than 6 lbs. and under. I can't count the people that I have run across here local (and online) that their Chi's have grown just like Dexter did. And honestly, an 8 lb Chi may be over standard, and not be able to show, but they are still small dogs. Many of the "pet pups" that come from show breeders are the ones that will grow larger than 6 lbs., which is why they go to pet homes. Other "faults" as well, but size is one at the top of the list.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

when we got madi at 7 weeks she was 2.2 lbs. now at 11 months she's 7.4-7.6


----------



## Sensei (May 12, 2009)

At 11 weeks, Nugget was 2.7 pounds. Now, at just over a year, he's around 12 pounds. Strong, healthy boy!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja was about 2.5lbs at 9 weeks when i got him an now at 2 years old hes between 8-9lbs (fluctuates). He was a little over weight before but since I have been exercising him more and cutting back his food he doesn't look as bloated.


----------

